
Facebook and Google Aren’t the Only Ones Tracking Your Clicks - glassworm
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-03-19/facebook-and-google-aren-t-the-only-ones-tracking-your-clicks
======
merricksb
Earlier discussion still on front page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19424041](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19424041)

